# Politics and News > World Affairs >  I now believe COVID was an act of war

## Trinnity

This was a deliberate act of war, and they thought we wouldn't find out.



> For some viral diseases such a measles, overcoming the sickness confers immunity for life. But for RNA-based viruses such as Sars-Cov-2 -- the scientific name for the bug that causes the COVID-19 disease -- it takes about three weeks to build up a sufficient quantity of antibodies, and even then they may provide protection for only a few months, Vivier told AFP. At least that is the theory. In reality, the new coronavirus has thrown up one surprise after another, to the point where virologists and epidemiologists are sure of very little.
> france24.com





> *We now know they made it in a lab with molecular tools.* This virus isn't natural. With my colleague, bio-mathematician Jean-Claude Perez, we carefully analyzed the description of the genome of this RNA virus, explains Luc Montagnier, interviewed by Dr Jean-François Lemoine for the daily podcast at Pourquoi Docteur, adding that others have already explored this avenue: Indian researchers have already tried to publish the results of the analyses that showed that this coronavirus genome contained sequences of another virus,  the HIV virus (AIDS virus), but they were forced to withdraw their findings as the pressure from the mainstream was too great.  
> gilmorehealth.com


Wuhan residents were allowed to leave the country and travel, but not allowed to move around the country. This was a deliberate act of war, and when the world finds out, China will be left a pariah nation like NK. If we continue to deny the truth, we will not have the justice that is demanded for this vicious act of war. We must stop buying their products. I am going to start pressuring walmart and amazon to list the country of origin on the product description. We have a right to know.

This was an act of war.

----------

Big Dummy (04-18-2020),BooBoo (09-16-2020),Brat (04-18-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-18-2020),Hillofbeans (08-06-2021),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Montana (07-13-2020),Quark (04-18-2020),Ragot the Gerbil (07-14-2020),Rolltide (08-21-2021),Someguy (04-19-2020),StanAtStanFan (09-16-2020),TrumpTrain/banned (04-18-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## fortis

Certain individuals all of sudden died/disappeared when sounding the alarm or about to which proves intent.

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Montana (07-13-2020),Ragot the Gerbil (07-14-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Yep. They sure did.

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Quark

Of course it is it's a bio-weapon. Strong military action should be taken against China. Some nuclear cruise missiles would be a good start. Lets take out Wuhan as the first target. If nuclear is to strong an act then cruise missiles with conventional warheads would be a good start. Some in Congress are considering demonizing the debt we owe China and that would be a good first step too but at the end of the day military action is needed.

----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Strong military action also needs to be taken against China's soldiers that are already on our shores - the members of what used to be an American political party going under the guise of Democrat . Too many convenient allowances have been allowed by their leaders to let China infiltrate our country .

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Quark (04-18-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Katzndogz

Of course it's a bioweapon.  Shitstain obama paid 3.7 million dollars for it.  It's working as intended.

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-19-2020),Daily Bread (04-18-2020),GreenEyedLady (04-19-2020),Hillofbeans (07-13-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Quark (04-18-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Libhater

While the democommies, the WHO et al are in bed with China, there is no mistaken the fact that China needs to be dealt with in a military fashion. We've all seen how Trump is taking China to task with his trade policies that are making the Chi Com economy begin to weaken. 
But Trump won't take military action against them until after the Nov elections.  

While I do believe this was a deliberate act of war, I'm just not sure whether
China had it in mind to start a war against nearly every nation on earth--for that is what has happened according to their death tolls.

If indeed this was an act of war against the world, does
anyone think that the useless United Nations would back 
Trump in attacking or putting strict sanctions on China?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

We can hurt them the most, by divesting in China. The whole world no longer trusts China at all. The lost of business will devastate them and their quest for                 world domination  is over. Everybody knows they really are the enemy. Too bad for their beleaguered People.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Physics Hunter (04-18-2020),RMNIXON (04-18-2020),StanAtStanFan (09-16-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I believe they do want war with every country on earth . They know the seeds of betrayal they paid for in high places in every world organization and political and government agency ,has taken root . The result in this country is a corrupt party that caters to a socialist from Vermont , a FBI and CIA that has sold out it's country , a educational system that ,to this day ,is still not called to account for its teachings and a media who blatantly attacks our President and anyone who disagrees with them . We're already at war and they're rolling over us as we stand around saying " But,But,But ! "

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

So many Lies and very hard to sort out!

First we are told no way they made this. Now maybe they did but an accident...........

I am not sold on anything just yet other than our media keep getting it wrong because they are so TDS obsessed about everything. They no longer function as News organizations in this country!

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> We can hurt them the most, by divesting in China. The whole world no longer trusts China at all. The lost of business will devastate them and their quest for                 world domination  is over. Everybody knows they really are the enemy. Too bad for their beleaguered People.


I still hope that the long term effect of COVID will be backing away from Globalism and so much dependence on the economies of other nations.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Physics Hunter (04-18-2020),Retiredat50 (04-19-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Try to check as much as you can and do not buy stuff made in china. Start little if you have to.  Identify one or two products and look for alternatives...then do it again.

----------


## nonsqtr

Rain water and grain alcohol. lol  :Wink:

----------

wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> I still hope that the long term effect of COVID will be backing away from Globalism and so much dependence on the economies of other nations.


Sad to say, this is what it took for the world to wake up  to the fact we've all been financing a dangerous and inept communist govt that intends to take over the world, with the money we gave them. Hell, they STILL get foreign aid to this day. I expect potus to cut that off too.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I still hope that the long term effect of COVID will be backing away from Globalism and so much dependence on the economies of other nations.


Well..... in keeping with the spirit of the thread, I suggest that if it's a bioweapon, it's not a "country" deploying it.

Hear me out for a moment.

The only PLAUSIBLE explanation I've heard about the origin is the broken vial in the Wuhan lab, which is only a football field away from the seafood mart. Bozo probably washed up then went to have lunch.

And, this is a single act by a single actor, which makes it perfect for a covert op.

Look at what's happening NOW. Look at what's coming out of the media. "We're all in this together". You hear it on the news, the you hear it in the ads. Then you hear the mayor and the governor say it. Who's driving this propaganda?

Trump was brilliant as usual, first he says "this is the most difficult decision I'll ever have to make". The he totally baited em, he goes "I have all the authority". And after their heads were done exploding, they fell for it! Hook line and sinker. The Dem governors go "you're not in charge, it's up to the states", and Trump goes "fine, YOU make the decision".  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

And then right on cue, Cuomo starts whining lol

The question is "who benefits". Mom and pop small businesses are closing left and right. And all the PPP money went to the big corps. 

The elite benefit. The Deep State benefits. The rest of us, not so much.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Retiredat50 (04-19-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

I've been condemning China since the mid 80s. No one cared or listened. I spent 2 years without an umbrella cuz I got mad and wouldn't buy a chinese one. Then I had to buy one. I should have had a choice. I'm shocked by what American products cost (price clothing and see) but I'm willing to do it to save my kids' future.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## TrumpTrain/banned

> This was a deliberate act of war, and they thought we wouldn't find out.....
> 
> .......This was an act of war.


I agree.




> Certain individuals all of sudden died/disappeared when sounding the alarm or about to which proves intent.


Right after Trump was the first president ever to put sanctions on China  and actually hurt their economy, and along comes a virus that almost destroys our economy.

----------

fortis (04-18-2020),Jen (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> This was a deliberate act of war, and they thought we wouldn't find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan residents were allowed to leave the country and travel, but not allowed to move around the country. This was a deliberate act of war, and when the world finds out, China will be left a pariah nation like NK. If we continue to deny the truth, we will not have the justice that is demanded for this vicious act of war. We must stop buying their products. I am going to start pressuring walmart and amazon to list the country of origin on the product description. We have a right to know.
> 
> This was an act of war.


There are just too many convenient coincidences for it not to have been an act of war.  

The best solution is to make China a pariah.  

The worst solution is to bomb China or otherwise go to actual war with them.

The world community needs to know exactly what China has done.

----------

wbslws (04-18-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I've been condemning China since the mid 80s. No one cared or listened. I spent 2 years without an umbrella cuz I got mad and wouldn't buy a chinese one. Then I had to buy one. I should have had a choice. I'm shocked by what American products cost (price clothing and see) but I'm willing to do it to save my kids' future.


I will refuse to buy products from China.  Hopefully we can know how to find out what comes from China.But I will do the research and just not buy something if it's from China.

The only thing I actually need that's at Walmart that is  not at my local store is Cabot Cheese, and that's  from Vermont.

----------


## Daily Bread

> I've been condemning China since the mid 80s. No one cared or listened. I spent 2 years without an umbrella cuz I got mad and wouldn't buy a chinese one. Then I had to buy one. I should have had a choice. I'm shocked by what American products cost (price clothing and see) but I'm willing to do it to save my kids' future.


"I'm not gonna buy a Chinese umbrella - I'm not gonna buy a Chinese umbrella "  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Trinnity

I'm stubborn that way.

----------


## fortis

Even though dated, still relevant. China has been getting over on this country for decades & the MSM/politicians aligns with China rather than the President of the United State.




> *China is the worlds biggest producer of fake goods, OECD says*


https://gbtimes.com/china-worlds-big...oods-oecd-says

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Of course it is it's a bio-weapon. Strong military action should be taken against China. Some nuclear cruise missiles would be a good start. Lets take out Wuhan as the first target. If nuclear is to strong an act then cruise missiles with conventional warheads would be a good start. Some in Congress are considering demonizing the debt we owe China and that would be a good first step too but at the end of the day military action is needed.



None of which will happen.

This was the Left's Perfect Storm.  First, the bio-weapon lab.  China didn't deliberately release it that way - they had other plans - but as one writer opined, once it was out, they had serious interest in suppressing the information.

Had they raised the alarm, China would be quarantined and embargoed; the full cost would be borne by China...and the UN people would be taking that lab apart.  And China would be helpless to stop or bribe them.

SUPPRESSING it, let it spread worldwide, to harm their ideological enemies in the West.  So...they got a lot of what they intended with that virus.  And I don't thing the CPC gives a flaming rat's rearend how many of their own peons die.

Okay...THAT done, the Leftist agitators HERE, saw the chance to throw the economy into a tailspin.  We've all talked about this - something they would do to cause a panic, tank the stock market and consumer habits, before the election.  This was ready-made for just that.

And here it's happened.  And now we get these Leftist leaders like that miserable bitch-governor in Michigan...threatening to keep the state in lockdown LONGER because her lessers DARE to complain!  You have State Police arresting people for BEING OUTSIDE - the safest place for anyone, infected or healthy!  You're not going to exchange the virus or spread it, unless you're engaging in disorderly personal displays.

No, the Left is on a roll.  Satanic, almost.

I don't know what that bodes for the election and afterward.

----------


## Jen

> None of which will happen.
> 
> This was the Left's Perfect Storm.  First, the bio-weapon lab.  China didn't deliberately release it that way - they had other plans - but as one writer opined, once it was out, they had serious interest in suppressing the information.
> 
> Had they raised the alarm, China would be quarantined and embargoed; the full cost would be borne by China...and the UN people would be taking that lab apart.  And China would be helpless to stop or bribe them.
> 
> SUPPRESSING it, let it spread worldwide, to harm their ideological enemies in the West.  So...they got a lot of what they intended with that virus.  And I don't thing the CPC gives a flaming rat's rearend how many of their own peons die.
> 
> Okay...THAT done, the Leftist agitators HERE, saw the chance to throw the economy into a tailspin.  We've all talked about this - something they would do to cause a panic, tank the stock market and consumer habits, before the election.  This was ready-made for just that.
> ...


Almost Satanic?  Hmmm...

----------


## GreenEyedLady

The dems intend to hold out as long as they can, hoping they can then make the play that the Presidential election should be delayed. They are going to use the virus as an opportunity to try to push every progressive dream they've ever had for America onto the now suffering public. We need to contact our Republican leaders and insist they hold the line. No more of the pet project bullshit foisted on us by the demonrats. We need a clean bill to help small businesses and middle and lower class. No amnesty for illegals as they already use a system they have never paid into. No vote by mail bullshit as even the Secretary of State in California has found double voting and voter fraud being perpetrated by liberals. This is rampant through out the US. It CANNOT be allowed.

----------


## El Guapo

It's hard for any person capable of independent thought to NOT at least consider the fact that this was an intentional act.

----------

Madison (04-19-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Well..... in keeping with the spirit of the thread, I suggest that if it's a bioweapon, it's not a "country" deploying it.
> 
> Hear me out for a moment.
> 
> The only PLAUSIBLE explanation I've heard about the origin is the broken vial in the Wuhan lab, which is only a football field away from the seafood mart. Bozo probably washed up then went to have lunch.
> 
> And, this is a single act by a single actor, which makes it perfect for a covert op.
> 
> Look at what's happening NOW. Look at what's coming out of the media. "We're all in this together". You hear it on the news, the you hear it in the ads. Then you hear the mayor and the governor say it. Who's driving this propaganda?
> ...


Yeah, a lot of people won't see it, but Trump totally played the left.  He was so over the top with insisting that he could decide everything and no one else had any say that he got the MSM and the whole of the left to totally commit to state rights.  And in doing so he transferred all responsibility onto the leaders of the states as it should have been.

The Governors calling Trump and demanding help should have been doing what they could to get their own ventilators, their own PPE and so forth, turning to the Federal government should have been their last resort, not their first.  Why even have Governors if they are just going to turn to the President for every problem?  They are supposed to lead their states.

----------


## Retiredat50

> It's hard for any person capable of independent thought to NOT at least consider the fact that this was an intentional act.



The biggest problem with it being an intentional act is that China does not sell their own products to their own people.  That is why they have such low labor costs, their people can not afford to buy anything other than food, and a lot can barely afford that.

So, destroying the economies in America and Europe basically will destroy China.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Sad to say, this is what it took for the world to wake up  to the fact we've all been financing a dangerous and inept communist govt that intends to take over the world, with the money we gave them. Hell, they STILL get foreign aid to this day. I expect potus to cut that off too.


China is not the actual problem, it is a symptom.  The problem is the corruption that inhabits the first world countries and their governments.  Without that corruption, China would have never been able to take advantage as they have.

Trump has been preaching this for many, many years, he pointed out the corruption when we were letting Viet Nam destroy our industries, and when we were letting Japan/Mexico/India... China is just the newest one to capitalize on the inherent corruption in our government.

Even though Trump is fighting it, I don't see it ending.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-19-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> No, the Left is on a roll.  Satanic, almost.


Until Obama stoked the left to a fever pitch, the party you see today, didn't exist.




> The dems intend to hold out as long as they can, hoping they can then make the play that the Presidential election should be delayed. They are going to use the virus as an opportunity to try to push every progressive dream they've ever had for America onto the now suffering public. We need to contact our Republican leaders and insist they hold the line.


Yes yes yes. Exactly




> Yeah, a lot of people won't see it, but Trump totally played the left.  .


He always does and they fall for it every time. lol




> The biggest problem with it being an intentional act is that China does not sell their own products to their own people.


It's their downfall. The world is really pissed at China and they will pay in loss of business, loss of face and, loss of influence. They effed up bad and they're gonna pay the price.




> China is not the actual problem, it is a symptom.  The problem is the *corruption* that inhabits the first world countries and their governments.  Without that corruption, China would have never been able to take advantage as they have.* Trump has been* preaching this for many, many years


And this disaster showed the people both. The last few years are a page in history and we're here to see it.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-19-2020),GreenEyedLady (04-19-2020),Madison (04-19-2020),NORAD (04-19-2020),Retiredat50 (04-19-2020)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> We can hurt them the most, by divesting in China. The whole world no longer trusts China at all. The lost of business will devastate them and their quest for                 world domination  is over. Everybody knows they really are the enemy. Too bad for their beleaguered People.



The first step in that divesting process would be to nullify all debt owed China. Why should be make payments with interest to someone that attacked us? If China doesn't like that, they can come and take the money.

----------


## Daily Bread

The only ones denying this is a Chinese assault are The left wing  media and democrats - 'nuff said .

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-19-2020),Madison (04-19-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> The first step in that divesting process would be to nullify all debt owed China. Why should be make payments with interest to someone that attacked us? If China doesn't like that, they can come and take the money.


Trump has brought it up, I think. We're certainly justified and the cost of the shutdown and bailouts could cripple us. China owes us, we'd be stupid not to collect. Yeah. Guess what? We don't owe China a damn thing. They forfeit.

----------

Jen (04-19-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

Australia and a couple of other countries have also been talking about not paying back Chinese debt as a way to recoup the costs of the virus.

But, the flu comes from China ever year, and it costs us and the rest of the world billions/trillions and we never do anything about that...

----------


## Jen

> The only ones denying this is a Chinese assault are The left wing  media and democrats - 'nuff said .


Guess whose side our Democrats are on?  Yah.  China.........or anyone but America.  Democrats hate the USA judging from their actions.

----------


## Jen



----------

Kris P Bacon (05-11-2020),US Conservative (05-11-2020)

----------


## His Majesty BANNED

3:55HR6666 The Bill Of The BeastGreg Reese158.3K views · a day ago3:55HR6666 The Bill Of The Beast158.3K views · a day ago

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Been saying this for awhile, even if proven deliberate, we wont hear of it.

----------


## Dubler9

Who cares about China? I dont. Not when we have our own MSM so-called "Journalists" and our own politicians - NOT ONE UK politician has argued against the narrative in fact, they omit saliva so keen are they to promote being in LOCK-DOWN as "good for us"!!! We have (in UK) radio and TV presenters speaking with a pretend dower smirk while appearing to keep us all safe with their adherence to the strict rules controlling all we do. They are sick. 
The only people speaking out are banned, shut down. China is NOT shutting them down our own government is allowing it. 
If you/we accept the huge power Google/Youtube/ Facebook/Twitter has without any government legislation then we are all cooked. It is staring us in the face. If people do not wake up we will be living under fascist control and sleepwalking towards it. 
IF YOU AMERICANS TAKE THIS LYING DOWN - ESPECIALLY WITH TRUMP IN POWER - THERE IS NO HOPE FOR THE REST OF US. You literally have people in power who denigrate the USA, they hate the USA, they hate truth and the Rule Of Law yet these morons are still active.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Who cares about China? I dont. Not when we have our own MSM so-called "Journalists" and our own politicians - NOT ONE UK politician has argued against the narrative in fact, they omit saliva so keen are they to promote being in LOCK-DOWN as "good for us"!!! We have (in UK) radio and TV presenters speaking with a pretend dower smirk while appearing to keep us all safe with their adherence to the strict rules controlling all we do. They are sick. 
> The only people speaking out are banned, shut down. China is NOT shutting them down our own government is allowing it. 
> If you/we accept the huge power Google/Youtube/ Facebook/Twitter has without any government legislation then we are all cooked. It is staring us in the face. If people do not wake up we will be living under fascist control and sleepwalking towards it. 
> IF YOU AMERICANS TAKE THIS LYING DOWN - ESPECIALLY WITH TRUMP IN POWER - THERE IS NO HOPE FOR THE REST OF US. You literally have people in power who denigrate the USA, they hate the USA, they hate truth and the Rule Of Law yet these morons are still active.


Agreed. The politics is far more dangerous than the virus.

Here in Los Angeles there are under 40,000 cases and fewer than 2000 have died. This in a city of 4 million and county of 8.

So the infection rate is less than 1% and the mortality is less than 0.02%.

For this the fucking assholes are chewing up 4 hour a day on the networks and pushing "contact tracing" down our throats.

Guess what, millions of people are doing everything they can to thwart these assholes.

Because they're STUPID, they know less than the experts who know nothing.

The fucking moron in NY was FORCING the nursing homes to take Covid positive patients. That scumbag has blood in his hands.

----------


## US Conservative

> 



I'd prefer your words on it, but yes its powerful.

----------


## Ragot the Gerbil

EVENT 201: GLOBAL PANDEMIC EXERCISE. 
In October 2019,
All the big corporations, 
Were brought together to see if they could cope with a global pandemic, 
Most couldn't cope,
The figures didn't add up,
Death rate was a lot higher then anticipated. 
Fast forward to January 2020,
Its really happened.

----------


## Ragot the Gerbil

Heres a YouTube link;

----------


## SaveUSa

Agreed to a degree. Who’s to say for sure who or what group is behind this comparatively mild disease. New and even dangerous to some for sure (because it is so new), but not deadly enough to warrant the Imposed end of Western civilization. That said, I am beyond certain that the reaction to same in the US is rapidly becoming an act of war though. There are many traitors in our midst taking full advantage of American ignorance. 

The perfect psyop. But I shouldn’t be surprised I suppose. This has been our paradigm for the past 12 years or so. Probably longer. Hopefully, enough Americans will awaken to the charade before it’s too late.

----------

Rutabaga (07-13-2020)

----------


## memesofine

I've believed that from the very beginning. I think the Democommie party was in cahoots with Bill Gates, Google, Yahoo, NBC, ABC, NPR, etc ALL the left wing rags and CHINA. I hope they are exposed and put in jail and have the key thrown away.

----------

Hillofbeans (07-13-2020),Rutabaga (07-13-2020)

----------


## fortis

*Culprits Behind Covid-19 Coronavirus Epidemic Reveal Their Destructive Agenda*





> The culprits behind the contrived COVID-19 coronavirus pandemic have come out of hiding.  Oh, they are not going to throw up their hands and admit they have been caught, but they certainly dont want the current COVID-19 pandemic to vanish.  They have a hidden agenda that wont be fully revealed till January 2021.


https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/07/...uctive-agenda/

----------

Rutabaga (07-13-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

From the link...



> IN THEIR OWN WORDS
> 
> Here is how the WEF explains it:“The Great Reset” will be the theme of a unique twin summit to be convened by the World Economic Forum in January 2021. In-person and virtual dialogues will address the need for a more fair, sustainable and resilient future, and a *new social contract centered on human dignity, social justice* and where societal progress does not fall behind economic development. 
> 
> The World Economic Forum is the International Organization for Public-Private Cooperation. The Forum engages the foremost political, business, cultural and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas. We believe that progress happens by bringing together people from all walks of life who have the drive and the influence to make positive change.


We can't let our kids live in that world. We have to stop it somehow.

----------

Daily Bread (07-13-2020),memesofine (07-13-2020),Northern Rivers (07-13-2020),Rutabaga (07-13-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> From the link...
> We can't let our kids live in that world. We have to stop it somehow.


In other words...please keep the USA's Marshal Plan bleeding America to death.

----------


## fortis

*Hong Kong virologist claiming coronavirus cover-up tells 'Bill Hemmer Reports': 'We don't have much time'*


> She told Hemmer that Beijing government knew in December that more than 40 citizens had already been infected with the virus and "human-to-human transmissions [were] already [occurring] at that time."


https://www.foxnews.com/media/li-men...avirus-coverup

----------


## JustPassinThru

> From the link...
> We can't let our kids live in that world. We have to stop it somehow.


We can't save people from themselves.

Knowingly or unwittingly, they vote for these satanic pols in this evil party.  They keep on doing it.  They EAGERLY choose to believe the propaganda of the lying mediuh when all they need to do to SEE the lying is just read and listen to what Trump and Republicans actually say.

They RESIST.  They WANT to believe.

While those who lie to them, do this.  I don't know how much of this was deliberate and coordinated and tied into Gates' weird, evil dreams and schemes...but there's a helluva lot of coinky-dinks here.

The people refuse to vote to stop it.  Which means they will have more.

We cannot stop that.

----------


## Ragot the Gerbil

How do we really know its China?
Any scientist can travel to any country 
And use the laboratories there. 

About 10- 15 years(ish) ago,
I was reading on the internet, 
That in 10 years time,
China would overtake America as the next
Superpower, 
Could this be the reason why?
Theres no chance of China being anything else
But an enemy of the world?

----------


## CWF

The benefit of this act of terrorism, this pandemic, is to destroy the economy of the United States and remove Trump from power in retaliation for his calling out China and implementing policy to put a stop to their economic aggression.

Worse is yet to come. Designer diseases will increase with more lethal varieties unleashed on America, which is the central target. 

The Marxists are encourage by the fact that over half the population is already in league with their efforts to overthrow America, and the immediate goal is to prevent Trump from being elected for yet another four years.  This cannot be allowed to happen.

The Pandemic was planned, and then aided from within.  We ain't seen nothing yet.

----------


## patrickt

Personally, I think if China developed a flu to attack, and kill, Americans they wouldn't want one that targets the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions. I would think they would want to kill the young and productive.

If it were an act of war it wasn't China. It was the Democrat Party hoping to derail President Trump and get a senile pervert into the White House. The Democrats have always leaned towards perverts.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Personally, I think if China developed a flu to attack, and kill, Americans they wouldn't want one that targets the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions. I would think they would want to kill the young and productive.


I don't think they knew - or could know.  The virus, which took protein strings from AIDS, SARS and bat viruses...was designed to kill, but they couldn't know which demographics.

In China, it was killing a lot of people across the board.  I blame poor nutrition - lots of starch, little protein - and little sleep, poor mental attitudes (being a slave-serf will do that) and nearly-nonexistent medical care.

This was IMHO a beta test.  It killed real well in China, remarkably well in socialist Europe, but not so much in North America.

----------


## Trinnity

The only way dems can win is to cheat.

----------


## Trinnity

> *Chinese Virologist Dr. Li-Meng Yan Confirms COVID-19 Created In Lab And Intentionally ReleasedThis Is An Act Of War*
> 
> This evening on Tucker Carlson Tonight, Chinese virologist Dr. Li-Meng Yan presented evidence of her confirmation that the Chinese coronavirus was man-made in a Chinese military bio lab and was intentionally released on the West to cause damage, most likely to prevent Donald Trumps re-election.
> 
> creativedestructionmedia.com



Were At War With Communist China And Their Globalist DNC, Media SympathizersThe Sooner We Admit It, The Better

Department of Homeland Security Confirms China Hoarded Medical Supplies

----------


## MrMike

What Trinnity suggests is entirely plausible.  I suggest everyone read this:

https://www.realcleardefense.com/art...-kqKKyJ9T1J0Ow

----------

El Guapo (09-16-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

> Well..... in keeping with the spirit of the thread, I suggest that if it's a bioweapon, it's not a "country" deploying it.
> 
>  {Trump was brilliant as usual, first he says "this is the most difficult decision I'll ever have to make". The he totally baited em, he goes "I have all the authority". And after their heads were done exploding, they fell for it! Hook line and sinker. The Dem governors go "you're not in charge, it's up to the states", and Trump goes "fine, YOU make the decision". 
> 
> And then right on cue, Cuomo starts whining lol }


Exactly...!!!

----------


## El Guapo

> What Trinnity suggests is entirely plausible.  I suggest everyone read this:
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/art...-kqKKyJ9T1J0Ow


It's all too apparent that Trump's election signaled a paradigm shift in the road to global dominance China was on, with the help of the compliant sell-out whores in both parties.
 I imagine that this the real root of the hatred all sides have for Trump. Makes perfect sense of it, actually.

What's telling to me is that at the outset of this 'pandemic'...was the horrifying and apocolyptic rumours and images/videos we were seeing on the internet. Bizarre machines rolling through cities spraying mystery mist...people dropping dead on the street. etc.,...then they just stopped. 

 Psy-op, anyone?

----------

MrMike (09-16-2020)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> We can hurt them the most, by divesting in China. The whole world no longer trusts China at all. The lost of business will devastate them and their quest for                 world domination  is over. Everybody knows they really are the enemy. Too bad for their beleaguered People.



As I posted in the thread of Tucker Carlson interviewing the Chinese doctor/scientist, who worked on inventing CV-19 in the Chinese CDC, for their military, they made it in a test tube, perfected it, then deliberately unleashed it on the world without warning, and it infected 188 countries. The damage it has done is incalculable. Don't remember if it was in here or over on U-Tube.
'

American foreign policy for decades, has always been that any nation that attacked America using nuclear, bio or chemical weapons, we would respond with a nuclear retaliation.

Well - I don't expect that Chinese scientist to live long, since she went public, unless the U.S. State Department grabs her up on amnesty.

I also don't expect Trump to order a nuclear retaliation. But, his personality suggests that he WILL do something to cripple China and let them know they can't pull this type of violation. Iraq and Syria are the only two countries we know of that have unleashed chemical and biological weapons on their citizenry. It is no different than the Nazi Holocaust.

I DO EXPECT Trump, right after the election ( assume he will win, but even if he lost, he is still President for two more months), to take out the Wuhan Chinese CDC lab militarily. Probably with a lightning air raid or Tomahawk missile attack like Israel's Air Force did to Saddam's Iraqi nuclear plant and project when Reagan was President.

China has nukes - nobody uses nukes - a decent navy and air force, but two American carrier task forces off of their coast, and Tomahawk missiles roaring in on military facilities without notice, will keep them in check. Not even counting our 25,000 military presence in South Korea.

Their million man army is only used usually for controlling the massive population as they have hardly any agriculture industry. 12% of China can be farmed. They have fought a couple of border skirmishes with India, and been forced to withdraw, and are a threat to South Korea and Japan - by air - but those massive goose walking troops can't walk on water across the South China Sea. Trump can easily eliminate American trade with China; demand massive reparations; make them apologize in the UN, perhaps even abandon Hong Kong, even level a few vital dams - they have nothing to retaliate with that matches America's military. 

But, just maintaining normal relations with them, after the doctor/scientist who was forced to work on the CV-19 virus project in their CDC, and has gone public with it, stating it was a military order, America can't ignore some major retaliation.

BTW, Ronald Reagan was in office when Israel took out the Iraqi nuclear facility with a lightning air raid. When told about it - his response?

"Boys will be boys."


Stan

----------

MrMike (09-16-2020)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Of course it is it's a bio-weapon. Strong military action should be taken against China. Some nuclear cruise missiles would be a good start. Lets take out Wuhan as the first target. If nuclear is to strong an act then cruise missiles with conventional warheads would be a good start. Some in Congress are considering demonizing the debt we owe China and that would be a good first step too but at the end of the day military action is needed.


Now there is a great idea, even if we don't use military response.

Just let the World Bank and China know that our debt to them, which is a large part of our national debt, is null and void forever, then close America to trade with them. The Chinese will fall within months, the world isn't going to roll in to save their economy.

Stan

----------

MrMike (09-16-2020),Quark (10-17-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

I think Trump's trade deal, his comments, and his clamp down on them stealing our IP made them mad enough to do this. They wanted to ruin his election chances. What'd they get? Companies pulling out of China. Their dreams of world domination are over. We killed their already failing economy and we're drying up the money and stealing our tech.

----------

Big Dummy (10-17-2020),BooBoo (10-17-2020),MrMike (09-16-2020)

----------


## 12icer

I wonder why we are not hearing about slo joe and hunters involvement with the very lab this came from. It may be the act of  treasonous do anything dimshit party. Remember what o-shit-ma said about making the shutdown as painful as possible for the American People.

----------

BooBoo (10-17-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Maybe people will finally realize the Democratic Party IS the problem. They've vicious and greedy. They're everything you don't want.

----------

BooBoo (10-17-2020),msc (10-17-2020)

----------


## msc

> Maybe people will finally realize the Democratic Party IS the problem. They've vicious and greedy. They're everything you don't want.


The democrat party has ALWAYS been the problem.  They have ALWAYS been against our constitutional values and laws.  They are the American racists, elitists, fascists.  The democrat party is the party of division.  They do not want and never wanted a free, peaceful, equal, America, where ALL people of ALL colors, can enjoy life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness, as members of the one human race.

They need the haves and the have nots in order for them to flourish as the haves.  The dems have been using black people, since they brought them here to America as slaves.  They keep fighting the good fight, to continue having the black people as their servants, the underclass, and keep them working for white supremacist's that they are, in one way or another.  Sneaky little bastards!

----------


## Katzndogz

Covid might be an act of war but it was bought and paid for by democrats.  It was ORDERED by shitstain obama and he paid 3.7 million dollars for it.   Why?  At first I thought it was to crash the economy.   Then the complaints about the shutdown wasn't long enough or comprehensive enough.  More industries should have been shut down.    

Democrats have been taking orders from China.  China began their communist revolution with the Great Leap Forward.  That was a government induced famine.  That's what the lockdown was supposed to do.  That's why democrats want to reimpose a lockdown.  Thrry want to create the kind of Famine that was used to usher communism into Russia and China.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Covid might be an act of war but it was bought and paid for by democrats.  It was ORDERED by shitstain obama and he paid 3.7 million dollars for it.   Why?  At first I thought it was to crash the economy.   Then the complaints about the shutdown wasn't long enough or comprehensive enough.  More industries should have been shut down.    
> 
> Democrats have been taking orders from China.  China began their communist revolution with the Great Leap Forward.  That was a government induced famine.  That's what the lockdown was supposed to do.  That's why democrats want to reimpose a lockdown.  Thrry want to create the kind of Famine that was used to usher communism into Russia and China.


Wow, it took you long enough to figure it out.

_This is a test post._

----------


## Victory101

Only problem I have with this theory is why would China accept $3.7 mil to shut down the world economy when they will lose $billions in exports and without a healthy world economy they are nothing.
Let's see if they have the only vaccine for this virus and then attempt to extort the world to sell it to them. Then I see the payback for such a plan.
As for Obama, I would believe anything about that man he is one of those people happy to tear things down just for the sake of doing it...he is hateful because he has some deep emotional problems probably stemming  from his whore mother.

----------


## covfefe saved us

This went beyond chinese anger. Trump had put them in a terrible economic position. A rear naked choke hold if you will. We were KILLING them economically and they could not allow that to continue. If the tards were smart and non corrupt (ahh NO) they would continue the plan. Alas, they have the perv in their pocket and it will be painfully obvious with their policies. The solution is going to be terribly painful and this country cannot handle even a small amount of that.

----------


## Trinnity

I still have no doubt the virus was released on purpose to ruin the economy and get Trump out. If the world finds out, who will ever want to trade with China again? Xi is pure evil and he has a bought and paid for ally in the white house....put there by STEALING THE ELECTION.

The chi comms are ruthless evil bastards and ultra mass murderers.

----------

Common (06-03-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

*EXCLUSIVE: High-Ranking Chinese Defector Has 'Direct Knowledge' of Several Chinese Special Weapons Programs*


A person believed to be among the highest-ranking defectors ever to the United States from the Peoples Republic of China has been working with the Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) for months, sources inside the intelligence community have told RedState on condition of anonymity. The defector has direct knowledge of special weapons programs in China, including bioweapons programs, those sources say.


RedStates sources say thats partially true. FBI Director Christopher Wray was ambushed with the information, they say, and Langley was also unaware. Sources say DIA leadership kept the defector within their Clandestine Services network to prevent Langley and the State Department from accessing the person, whose existence was kept from other agencies because DIA leadership believes there are Chinese spies or sources inside the FBI, CIA, and several other federal agencies.


UPDATE 12:30 PM PDT, June 4, 2021Sources tell RedState the defector has been with the DIA for three months and that he has provided an extensive, technically detailed debrief to US officials. In DIAs assessment, the information provided by the defector is legitimate. Sources say the level of confidence in the defectors information is what has led to a sudden crisis of confidence in Dr. Anthony Fauci, adding that U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases (USAMRIID) personnel detailed to DIA have corroborated very technical details of information provided by the defector.

 redstate.com

----------

12icer (06-05-2021),Rutabaga (06-05-2021)

----------


## 12icer

The facts of the covid legacy go beyond what is being talked about now. 
It goes to the core of the many ACTS of TREASON by the o-shit-ma administration from funding our sworn and active enemy iran, to releasing a quarter of our enrichable uranium mining contracts for assumption by russia and their subsequent transfer to iran. 
ALSO the Transfer of funds, with the help of the then vice president representing his sons interest, to a chinese military controlled lab that was engaged in biological weapons research studying the viability of producing a weapon from a bat virus. 
This is not old knowledge, it was known when the o-shit-ma administration did it, but as always he and the dimshit scum are above reproach or being held responsible for their murders.

----------

JustPassinThru (06-07-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The facts of the covid legacy go beyond what is being talked about now. 
> It goes to the core of the many ACTS of TREASON by the o-shit-ma administration from funding our sworn and active enemy iran, to releasing a quarter of our enrichable uranium mining contracts for assumption by russia and their subsequent transfer to iran. 
> ALSO the Transfer of funds, with the help of the then vice president representing his sons interest, to a chinese military controlled lab that was engaged in biological weapons research studying the viability of producing a weapon from a bat virus. 
> This is not old knowledge, it was known when the o-shit-ma administration did it, but as always he and the dimshit scum are above reproach or being held responsible for their murders.



plus ofc you have the marxist controlled WHO and UN doing all they can to cover the communists tracks regarding Wuhan, even to the point for trying to stop people calling it the 'Wuhan virus' or the 'Chinese virus'  by using latin names for the variants. Its classic Marxist thought control.

----------


## Big Wheeler

As now in the UK.Thousands of our Indian citizens went to India from their ghettos in some of our cities.They then returned and continued to refuse vaccinations or any kind of social isolation thus the "Indian"variant appeared.However this is blatantly racist so it is now known as the "Delta"variant.Watch this space to find out what will occur when the 24 letters of the Greek alphabet have been used up.

----------

Authentic (08-06-2021)

----------


## Moonie

.
A new Cold War needs to be enacted on China:

No travel or commerce or interaction with its 'friends'.

That at least is the only retribution I can see fitting/possible.
.

----------


## TheGreenHornet

I began to warn about our vulnurability to a biological attack right after 9/11.....no one took it seriously.

As soon as covid hit I said on another board that it was a biological attack. 

 I almost got banned for that. 

 I just recently got banned from that board so here I am.  I will not mention the name of that board but it rhymes with usmb.   A good board at one time but they are tacking to the left.

Most liberals and democrats simply have no idea how ruthless CHICOMS are.  

Anyone that wants to educate themselves on just how ruthless they are should pick up a copy of "Mao-The Untold Story

Mao: The Unknown Story by Jung Chang

----------

Hillofbeans (08-06-2021),Trinnity (08-06-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Glad to have you. Yeah, USMB has issues.

----------


## Authentic

> The facts of the covid legacy go beyond what is being talked about now. 
> It goes to the core of the many ACTS of TREASON by the o-shit-ma administration from funding our sworn and active enemy iran, to releasing a quarter of our enrichable uranium mining contracts for assumption by russia and their subsequent transfer to iran. 
> ALSO the Transfer of funds, with the help of the then vice president representing his sons interest, to a chinese military controlled lab that was engaged in biological weapons research studying the viability of producing a weapon from a bat virus. 
> This is not old knowledge, it was known when the o-shit-ma administration did it, but as always he and the dimshit scum are above reproach or being held responsible for their murders.


What is wrong with Iran?

----------


## TheGreenHornet

> What is wrong with Iran?


Surely you jest?   

Anyhow, expect some major moves on Iran and very soon.

*Gantz: Iran is 10 weeks from breakout to a nuclear weapon*

----------


## TheGreenHornet

> What is wrong with Iran?



Surely you jest?  Anyhow, expect some major moves on Iran and very soon.

Gantz: Iran is 10 weeks from breakout to a nuclear weapon


Gantz: Iran is 10 weeks from breakout to a nuclear weapon - The Jerusalem Post

----------


## Physics Hunter

> What is wrong with Iran?


That is *not* funny!

Ballistic missiles, nukes, and a government waiting for a religious figure to come out of some well?!?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## TheGreenHornet

> Glad to have you. Yeah, USMB has issues.


Do you know Coyote?

----------


## Authentic

> That is *not* funny!
> 
> Ballistic missiles, nukes, and a government waiting for a religious figure to come out of some well?!?!?!?!?!?!?


I didn't intend it to be funny. I am also surprised that you didn't mention hostages in 1979. What too many people never ask is why Iran took those hostages. They usually think "we're the USA. You don't take our hostages", as if the USA can't do any wrong.

----------


## Authentic

There are some face saving reasons why the hostages were taken. One is that Carter was a weak president, while Reagan secured the release on his first day in office because he knew that strength = peace.

I think that the USA meddled in Iranian affairs a few steps too far, and we still are.

----------


## TheGreenHornet

> That is *not* funny!
> 
> Ballistic missiles, nukes, and a government waiting for a religious figure to come out of some well?!?!?!?!?!?!?




Iran hangs 17-year-old boy despite signing treaty banning execution of minors | Daily Mail Online

----------


## Authentic

I should write a book, _How I Stopped Worrying About Iran and Learned to Love the Bomb_.

----------

nonsqtr (08-06-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Surely you jest?


I am serious, and don't call me Shirley

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I didn't intend it to be funny. I am also surprised that you didn't mention hostages in 1979. What too many people never ask is why Iran took those hostages. They usually think "we're the USA. You don't take our hostages", as if the USA can't do any wrong.


I used to call you Loki, I will change that to Titanic.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Iran hangs 17-year-old boy despite signing treaty banning execution of minors | Daily Mail Online


They have their own rule book written by a bunch of illiterates that listened to a pedo petty thief...

----------


## TheGreenHornet

then there is this>>>>>>>https://jinsa.org/iran-still-a-state...rowing-bolder/


Also not to forget>>>>>>https://www.thestar.com/opinion/star...ght-ps752.html

----------


## TheGreenHornet

> There are some face saving reasons why the hostages were taken. One is that Carter was a weak president, while Reagan secured the release on his first day in office because he knew that strength = peace.
> I think that the USA meddled in Iranian affairs a few steps too far, and we still are.



I would not call it meddling but I would call it interfering with their support of terroism such as >>>>>>Notably, Iran’s bankrolling of terrorism was hampered by the Trump administration’s “maximum pressure” campaign, with Iran’s president saying in September that the country lost $150 billion in revenue since 2018. According to reports, Hezbollah experienced “a sharp fall in its revenue,” while funding to Shiite militias in Iraq was “dramatically disrupted” amid sanctions and the coronavirus pandemic.

----------

12icer (08-06-2021),Rutabaga (08-06-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Meddling in Irans affairs? HEHEHEHEH find some good Cambodian red or something? Iran went off the rails after the Shah was deposed. The People were suffering under his regime and we supported him as we were in league with the devil as long as he gave us what we wanted and kept our enemies at bay. 
You need to really take in the whole picture of what was going on worldwide to ferret out the things that were happening. 
US oil companies spent massive amounts of money to locate and develop oil resources in the countries of the middle east. 
Countries everywhere were given massive amounts of money and made deals to allow the companies to harvest the oil at a reduced rate.  Venezuela and other South American countries got the same deals. 
The governments of these nations did not share the wealth garnered by these resources with the people of their countries and the people rose up and revolted against the leaders AND THEY KILLED MANY PETRO WORKERS IN THE OIL FIELDS. 
It was a climate of death and resulted in the oil fields being destroyed, the oil being wasted and the countries loosing millions of dollars in revenue. 
That is what drove the discord and unrest that put Iran's and many other ruling terrorist groups into power
They portrayed the USA as an empire building nation when this country NEVER overthrew and occupied any of the nations as the Empire Building governments of Europe and Asia did. There were only guards placed for the protection of the assets of the companies, and a lot of them were civilian groups of Mercs.

----------

BooBoo (08-06-2021)

----------


## TheGreenHornet

> I should write a book, _How I Stopped Worrying About Iran and Learned to Love the Bomb_.


You lack the analytical skills to write a good book.

----------


## Authentic

> You lack the analytical skills to write a good book.


I write differently in a scholarly effort than I do on a public forum.

----------

